# "DEAR " CAL.MAC.



## adbe (May 1, 2005)

We live on a Caledonian MacBrayne ferry route.They are not known for good deals or reasonable attitudes towards regular users.This season they must have re-thought their policy on charges for motorhomes, charging the same price as for a car( for a concessionary 6 journey book of tickets.)
We couldn't believe our luck when our book of tickets for the Pilote Galaxy came to under £100 . We clearly stated make model and length at the main office.
we had 3 enjoyable trips away in the van, only to return this month and be told that our tickets were incorrect-we were "too long for the cheaper rate" we ended up having to pay £40 for a single ticket. At present we are in discussion with them as it was their error.
If you are planning to travel with these subsidised --- ---- be sure you get the right deal.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi adbe,

What a lucky person you are, living in such a beautiful part of the country, hope you get your tickets sorted.

We hope to go 'island hopping' within the next few years but wince at the prices they charge. it's because they've got the monopoly i suppose.

pete.


----------



## 89022 (May 12, 2005)

I also found out that Calmac's attitude towards disabled people from abroad is somewhat strange...
You only get disabled discount if you do get taxreduction because you are disabled.
Well UK is (as far as I know) the only country with taxreduction for disabled so people from all other countries must pay the full price.
I tried to discuss the matter but things stopped because we do not have something like taxreduction in the Netherlands.
We do carry a disabled badge on the car, a wheelchair inside and a special bike on the bikerack but that is not enough.......

I stopped the discussion as it felt like speaking to the Ben Nevis on a wintry day........cold and miserable

Leo


----------



## adbe (May 1, 2005)

That is a very interesting point. Cal Mac must have some written policies. They are at present rebuilding an office and passenger link span in Oban to come in line with European directives.
Your needs also should be addressed by the same directives. I am embarrassed on behalf of CalMac, but they don't listen to us either.
They are as you say, PeeJay a monopoly. They also ceased to be 'a service ' 12 years ago when they stopped automatically reserving a space (until the last minute) for ambulances.
I can travel the 1.5 hour journey across the channel for less money than for the 45 minute crossing here. 
Great place to live, this is one of the 'down sides'. Cal Mac need another shake up, no wonder many of their routes don't pay- no one can afford them.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Disabled people in this country are treated dismally. America comes a close second with Libya of my favourite countries but America is very good with disabled facilities and attitude. Credit where it is due - just.


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

*cal mac*

and I thought th IOW ferries were a rip-off...


----------



## 91568 (May 1, 2005)

Last year we got a good deal with Red Funnel to the IoW, ferry and campsite included, (if you're really bonkers you can read about the trip here http://www.10000things.org.uk/iow2.htm#Southampton).

As for CalMac, I can't understand why The Monopolies Commission haven't looked at them.

Or have they?

Does the august body still exist?

And, if they do, why is there only one of them? :wink:

(And why are the old ones still the best).

Coupla years ago we nearly signed up to one of CalMac's island-hopping deals, which was a fine flexible arrangement, but not a deal because it was no cheaper than not booking until one arrives at each ferry.


----------

